

Rent for code - rjohnson008
http://kiwilandingpad.com/ryans-san-francisco-offer-rent-for-code/

======
evadne
This looks good and strikes a personal chord. Where does this program operate,
or intend to operate for? Is it for US citizens to help companies in Asia,
Europe and Oceania or the other way around?

Foreign technical talent is in a catch-22 situation where it’s difficult to
vet their adaptability in the valley’s culture without a small project and
real on-site interaction, and such activities would regularly constitute
“work” in USCIS-speak.

People can always fly in, but hacking for an US entity, even for free, can put
people on a B1 Business Visitor status in trouble. So, be prepared to go
through a lengthy H, L, O, or P visa process, and good luck if the person is a
high school / college drop-out.

IANAL; I hold a Taiwan passport and shuttle between SFO / YVR.

#rant

~~~
rjohnson008
Thanks for your input evadne. You make good points. Kiwi Landing Pad (KLP) is
a coworking space in SF for New Zealand and Australian startups. I am not
affiliated with KLP, but was invited to guest blog because I used to live in
New Zealand and am interested in helping Kiwi startups enter the U.S. market.
My offer is for New Zealand citizens that are able to obtain their own visa
and U.S. citizens.

